# Wun Hop Kuen Do



## ziason (Nov 7, 2008)

Can anyone tell me anything about this art? I can't find much specific info online.


----------



## John Bishop (Nov 7, 2008)

ziason said:


> Can anyone tell me anything about this art? I can't find much specific info online.



There's not a whole lot of information on the web about WHKD.  You can check here:  http://www.wunhopkuendo.net/

The most extensive information would be at the Kajukenbo Cafe.  There is a section on the "Wun Hop Kuen Do" branch.  
http://www.kajukenbocafe.com/smf/index.php?board=13.0


----------

